# Im a single parent - can i afford to live in Dubai working as a teacher?



## kamellaxx (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi im a single mum to 3 children aged 12,13 and 15, Ive just finished my PGCE and i am looking for jobs as a teacher. would i earn enough to support myself and children on a teachers salary?

Thank you 

Kamella


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Absolutely no chance! Your kids school fees alone will be twice what they'll pay you.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Do you receive child support from the children's dad? If you had one child, I would have said that maybe it's doable but with 3 kids, unfortunately your single salary won't be sufficient.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Don't forget - most schools will give discounted or free education for your kids - our sons school covers the fees for 2 1/2 kids (strange number!!).
Cheers
Steve


----------



## kamellaxx (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi, thanx for your replies. No i dont recieve any support form the child's farther but this is a possibility. Not sure i could get it uf i left the the country anyway? Yes im looking at jobs where they do cover the schools fees. ive seen some that cover 2 kids which is what ill be applying for and my eldest will be at college. Thanx for you help. i know one of my daughter's friends parents have just got a teaching job their and have kids so im guessing it will doable and its just a matter of getting the right job? x


----------



## Emaroyds (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi,
You must also consider the accommodation you may be given. You would be unlikely to be given an apartment with a bedroom for each of your children. Presumably they'd be happy to share...just something to consider. Good luck.


----------



## kamellaxx (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi

The 2 youngest are girls so they could share....With a dividing line down the middle haha x


----------



## Anie (May 27, 2013)

kamellaxx said:


> Hi im a single mum to 3 children aged 12,13 and 15, Ive just finished my PGCE and i am looking for jobs as a teacher. would i earn enough to support myself and children on a teachers salary?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Kamella



Hi Kamella,

Try Wesgreen international school in Sharjah, they will give you free schooling plus accommodation (usually a 2-bed), most of the students are Emirati, worth giving a try. Sharjah is nothing like Dubai but it is a lot cheaper. I think GEMS gives free schooling and accommodation too but don't think they would take a NQT. In my opinion Salary as a teacher (let's say around 8-10K for a NQT) isn't enough to support a family of 4 if you have no money from the UK.


----------



## kamellaxx (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanx for your reply ill have a look. yes ivs seen one with GEMS for sen. maybe it would be a good idea tto get QTS first then apply. x


----------

